# Redoing knockdown ceiling



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say re-slim coat it smooth and re-shoot, practice on a scrape piece of drywall. It's really an art to do it well, I have tried, and can do "ok" on small patches, on an entire ceiling, no way, I hire a pro. They make it look like childs play until you try it yourself.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

What exactly is the aesthetic problem? Are there long smears? What are you spraying for texture, and with what? What was used to knock it down?

A lot of problems are because it was shot too thick, or worked too soon. 

What do you want it to look like?

Spraying over it typically won't provide a better result. It'll look really deep, and heavy.


----------



## jayhwkr86 (Jan 28, 2015)

I want it to look like the attached image. However, there are smooth patches on ours because I think we got the splatter on too thick, so when we went to knock it down it just smeared in the thick areas. We used my husband's window cleaning squeegee (approximately 18" wide) to knock it down.


----------



## jayhwkr86 (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh and we used the drywall mud that comes in a box. We watered it down to pancake batter thickness, maybe slightly thinner. And we used my uncles hopper to spray the texture.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

What size orifice? How much air pressure?

I think you mixed it too thin if you had it mixed to pancake batter consistency, but I don't make many pancakes, so I'm not sure.

I try to mix it to a consistency where it is just starting to drip from my mixer when I lift the propeller out of the bucket. I use the 5/16" orifice and medium air pressure. My gauges are broken, so I can't tell you what the pressure is.

You should invest in a clear plastic knockdown trowel as well, and an extension handle.

As for removal, I would try to wet it and scrape it.

Also when you spray, spray a few pieces of scrap as well. Then use these to determine when it is ok to knock it down.


----------



## jayhwkr86 (Jan 28, 2015)

The hopper is electric so I'm not sure if there was a way to adjust the air pressure. My dad has experience with doing ceilings so he was in charge of the consistency. I think it was the correct thickness. It was just starting to get dark and I don't think my husband could see what his coverage was like. Great idea about the plastic trowel and scrap piece. Thank you everyone for your help! I think we'll re-scrape and try again using your suggestions. Practice first because it sounds like it's an art!!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like the consistency was about right. The problem sounds like it could be too much air pressure when spraying. Not letting it dry enough before knocking it down. Let it sit till the gloss is about gone (10 minutes or so). Putting it on too thick, knockdown tips come in 2 sizes med. (gray) heavy (black). Move the hopper in a circular motion when spraying, and you must keep it moving.

The window squeegee is not good either the blade is too narrow. I personally don't like the plastic knockdown knifes (some people do) The box stores a metal one that comes with a long handle and is at the right angle, it's 2' wide. This is important because you have waited for the mud too start to set if you take too long and it starts to skim you can't knock it down. Whichever you get remember a very light touch is all that's needed, too heavy and it will smear.

The best advice I can give you is get some heavy cardboard and practice both spraying and knocking it down.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCIvNAbtR78


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Depending where you live at "knockdown texture" has different look and technique. Here's a video of me applying a spray knockdown texture and knocking it down.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bMuXHhpjAg


----------

